# Mejorar la presentación de nuestros equipos



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mejorar la presentación de nuestros equipos*

En el foro se comenta mucho sobre fabricarse esto o lo otro, pero y una vez que esta armado y funcionando ¿Dónde lo metemos? ¿Cómo lo metemos?

Esto que escribo no le va a solucionar la vida a nadie, pero tal vez se la simplifique un poco al momento de terminar el armado de algo.

*Gabinetes en general:*
Si el contenido del equipo no es pesado, se puede emplear este método:
Se compran (a medida) 6 chapas del material que se les ocurra (Aluminio o hierro)
2 Serán piso y tapa, 2 frente y fondo y las últimas serán los 2 laterales.







¿Y ahora que hago con todo esto?.
Seguimos comprando, un par de metros ángulo de aluminio con ala de unos 8 a 10mm y comenzamos a hermanar partes.

Comenzaremos con los laterales, sobre el borde de la chapa lateral fijamos un trozos de ángulo de aluminio mediante tornillos o remaches “POP” (Creo que en otros países les dicen remaches rápidos) con 2 o 3 tornillos o remaches por lado quedara bien (Tornillos de 3mm o 1/8´ o remaches de 3,5mm.
Continuamos con los otros 3 lados de la chapa lateral y luego pasamos al otro lateral y hacemos lo mismo.
Terminados los laterales, nos dedicamos al piso del futuro engendro.






En este tendremos que distribuir las partes componentes y prever las perforaciones pertinentes.
Lo mismo para el fondo del gabinete, pasa-cables, porta-fusibles, fichas de entrada y salida, todo lo que no se coloque en el frente ira en la parte posterior.

En este momento se supone tenemos el piso y el fondo perforado y los laterales rebordeados de ángulo de aluminio.
Buen momento para fijar los laterales al piso, para lo cual seguimos empleando o los tornillos o los remaches.






Si el frente y contrafrente llevan mucho cableado, será practico preparar las perforaciones pero no fijarlos con sus remaches o tornillos al resto del gabinete hasta luego de terminado su cableado.

No me olvide, la tapa se pondrá solo con tornillos y en ultimo lugar.


*Frente con dibujos y todo:*
El frente como es la parte mas visible debe ser en la que mas esmero habrá que poner
Para el frente existen 2 posibilidades, la sencilla que es frente simple y la más profesional que es frente doble.

*La de frente simple sería de la siguiente forma*
Piden prestado un programa de diseño que se llama Corel, aconsejo este porque es el que me gusta más, pero puede ser cualquier otro.
Con este programa se arman las plantillas de perforado del frente y contrafrente y el diseño de de la imagen  del frente con graduación de potenciómetros, señalización de entradas, salidas, bueno, lo que se requiera.
Con la plantilla de perforado que se pegara a la chapa del frente, directamente se emplea para marcar y luego perforar con la o las mechas (Brocas) pertinentes.
Si por ejemplo se quiere colocar un display, se dibuja un rectángulo de tamaño inferior al necesario y sobre este trazado, se irán haciendo agujeros lo más cercanos posibles que luego se unirán entre si cortando el material entre estos con un corta-hierro o en caso de alta tecnología con una caladora.
El acabado final del agujero rectangular se dará con lima, sudor y lágrimas.

El frente más profesional es en realidad un doble frente (Habrá que fabricar 2 del mismo tipo.

El frente de montaje se prepara con el método descrito, y en este se montarán todas las partes a las que se tendrá acceso desde el exterior.
El frente de vista solo contendrá agujeros por los que pasarán ejes de potenciómetros, palancas de interruptores, Etc
Cuando me refiero a ejes quiero decir ejes, NO ROSCAS, estos agujeros son mucho menores que los de montaje (Montaje 12mm, eje 8mm) 






Para no dejar tornillos visibles en el frente de “Vista”, se pueden agregar un par de “asas” y con los propios tornillos de fijación de estas se hermana frente y doble-frente de vista

El doble frente podrá ser del mismo tamaño que el frente de montaje o unos 25mm mas de ancho para cada lado, lo que servirá si se hizo todo con las medidas correctas para armar un Rack

*La serigrafía del frente:*
Esto es fácil, con el mismo programa de diseño arman el frente con colores, funciones, textos, todo lo que se les ocurra. 
Se compran una hoja de “transfer”, la imprimen en inverso y la pasan al frente del equipo.
O se compran una hoja de auto-adhesivo para imprimir (Ambas se pueden imprimir a color con chorro de tinta) esta última se le saca la película protectora, y se adhiere al frente.

Siempre conviene darle una capa de barniz en aerosol para proteger los dibujos a largo plazo

La hojas de transferencia (Transfer) o de imprimir auto-adhesivo se compran en librerías que tengan material para profesionales (Muy normales cerca de universidades o facultades de arquitectura, diseño, Etc)






*Equipos muy pesados:*
En este caso el propio peso del o los transformadores deformaría el piso del gabinete.
La mejor solución que encontré es mandar a hacer a un herrero una especie de pecera de hierro ángulo (Claro que sin los vidrios), una especie de caja pero sin caras, solo estructura, las 2 caras laterales podrán ser de chapa común, la cara posterior puede servir para poner los disipadores y la frontal para el frente (Obvio) y el piso, bueno tendrá que ser un tanto mas grueso para soportar el peso del transformador.



Del mismo bastidor (Con forma de pecera) se pueden sujetar unas bonitas “asas” que se compran en alguna casa de herrajes y dará un aspecto de “Comprado”

También es válido el doble frente y las orejas para Rack.


*Algunos Tip´s de montaje.*
Una fuente de escuadras de montaje ya roscadas y con sus correspondientes tornillos “Cabeza tanque” son las borneras para telefonía.
A los que no las conocen, son unas placas de bronce con 3 agujeros en línea roscados, y fijados con tornillo a un listón de baquelita.
Se retira de la base de baquelita, se retiran los tornillos y con 1 pinza y un pequeño martillo se escuadran a 90º, y lista la escuadra de montaje, uno de los agujeros servirá para fijar la PCB y el otro irá fijado al chasis.

Si se desea colocar la PCB horizontal, una fuente de separadores son las lapiceras bolígrafo, a estas se les retira el tubo con la tinta y luego se corta el plástico en trozos de la medida deseada.
Se arma un sandwitch con: Piso del gabinete, separador (Pedazo de bolígrafo), PCB, arandela y tuerca, todo atravesado por un tornillo, con un par de estos soportes cualquier placa quedará firme.

Existen comercialmente pilares para sostener plaquetas, pilares con traba en ambos extremos (Auto-anclaje), bujes roscados en ambos extremos también para montaje, que quedan muy bonitos pero hay que salir a comprarlos y no son fáciles de conseguir. 

*Cableados:*
Si el largo de los cables no afecta el funcionamiento del circuito quedara mucho mas prolijo armar una manguera con todos los cables que vallan paralelos al frente de equipo, den vuelta en la esquina de gabinete y vallan hasta la placa siempre con dobleces a 90º. 
Esta manguera se pueden zunchar con precintos plásticos, atar tipo matambre (Arrollado de carne) o conseguir un pedazo de cinta plástica helicoid (Es una cinta de cierto espesor que se enrosca por si sola como los cables espiralados de teléfono).
El método mas vistoso y que le gusta a Tiopepe123 es el atado, pero es bastante engorroso, por lo menos hasta tomar práctica.
A mi me gusta el de la cinta porque siempre olvido algún cable y tengo que desarmar todo y la cinta es recuperable.

Por ejemplo si están armando un pre-amplificador y quieren colocar a GND todas las entradas y salidas, un trozo de alambre de cobre de bobinar de buena sección pelado servirá para acoplar todas las tierras de las entradas y salidas.
A este mismo alambre se soldaran luego el neutro de la fuente de alimentación y la puesta a tierra del gabinete.
Esto evitará en muchos casos buscar luego zumbidos molestos.

Por ahora se acabo, si se me ocurre algo mas y tengo ganas de escribir lo agregare.


----------



## Mushito (Feb 20, 2008)

Esta bello, tenia un link a una pagina que hacían esto de plástico con dobladora, busque la pagina y no la encuentro.
Alguien sabe como hacer con moldes y resinas plásticas?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mas metodos para agarar cables sobretodo rigidos, si rigidos, se corta unas tiras de chapa (de alguna lata)de unos 5-7mm y se envuelve con cinta adhesiva. Se ponen los cables y se dobla.

La ventaja de este metodo es que los cables quedan planos y bien ordenados y si lo pegas con cinta de dos caras (la gruesa) mejor que mejor. Ademas se puede volver a abrir.
El color pues el de la cinta aislante.


En españa le llamamos macarron al tubo auto enrrollable, hay de dos tipos blanco y negro.

Aunque no lo he probado hay un programa especializado en frontales utilizado por la revista elektor.

http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/frontdesigner.html

evidentemente tambien esta en la mula


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 20, 2008)

Se ve pavo el programa. Bueno esto de los gabinetes me salta la onda y por eso empleo estructuras ya listas (pero recicladas, NADA de compras!) y le hago las modificaciones correspondientes.


----------



## Mushito (Feb 22, 2008)

Para equipos pequeños tal vez sirva esto:
http://translate.google.com/transla...w-to-make-your/&langpair=en|es&hl=es&ie=UTF-8

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Your-Own-Prototypes-:-How-to-make-your/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Los gabinetes de los amplificador de hace unos años venian asi jaula de angulo soldado las tapas y disipadores a los costados, muy simples y a prueba de balas.

Ahora en el mismo lugar donde compras las chapas cortadas las podes hacer plegar, por ejemplo la tapa con los laterales y el frente con la culata todo con el vuelito para atornillar
la tapa, no van a creer que sale tan caro, aca esta el Kg de chapa plegada $20.Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Feb 22, 2008)

me estoy por amar una consola digital y el gabinete lo arme en mdf de 15 mm y lo forre en tela acustica... despues a las tapas le puse de un lado bisagras desmontables y del otro lado un cierre comun... Luego muestro fotos


----------



## JV (Feb 22, 2008)

Hace unos años hice un gabiente en MDF tambien, pero en vez de forrarlo en tela lo pinte con esmalte sintetico, de aerosol; una mano de pintura, una pasada de lija fina, asi cuatro veces. La terminacion quedo bien, daba la idea de que era de plastico. El espesor que use era de 5mm, el armado por encolado, nada de clavos o tornillos, salvo la tapa. Es un trabajo de carpintero con paciencia, pero queda lindo.

Saludos..


----------



## Gabf (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola: Como usas el corel para armar el frontal del gabinete? o sea, las medidas reales, y todo lo demas ... 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

¡ Exacto !

Trabajas con multi-paginas, por ejemplo en la primera te armas la matriz de perforado con medidas definitivas, imprimes y pegas esta hoja sobre el futuro frente, con un punto de marcar marcas "Rebundancia" las posiciones de los futuros agujeros.

En otra pagina te armas la parte cosmetica del frente, dibujos, diales, funciones, marca, modelo, todo lo necesario para comprender el funcionamiento del futuro equipo, esto ya lo haces a color y con todos los detalles que se te ocurran

Cuando esta terminado, la imprimes en "Espejo" si vas a husar un "Transfer" o directo si impres en auto-adhesivo

Como Corel transfiere las lineas de guia de una pagina a la otra, una vez echo el diagrama general con guias , usas estas para todo lo que se te ocurra y en todas las paginas.

Saludos


----------



## Mushito (Mar 8, 2008)

Aqui esta lo que les comentaba:
http://translate.google.com/transla...&prev=/search?q=making+plastic+case&hl=es&lr=
Para construir el aparato pinchen aca:
http://techref.massmind.org/images/www/hobby_elec/e_acryl.htm


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

o se recicla o se hace (mi manera de verlo y es lo que yo hago) para un home theater casero era 4.2 use la caja de una video de cassette y le hice un frente nuevo en fibra de vidrio lo perfore y listo si no cuando no puedo reciclar hago plegar las chapas de alumunio pero uso un lado un poco mas grueso para usar como disipador ademas de agregarle pequeños hierros con la finalidad de que transfiera el calor al airre y sea extraido por un cooler
salu2
pd estoy armando un amplificador despues paso las fotos


----------



## Selkir (Abr 23, 2008)

Ya que esta este hilo sobre cajas para nuestros circuitos hago mi pregunta:
¿Como puedo hacer para costruir el chasis de un pedal para guitarra? Es para el Soldano Supercharguer GTO, es un pedal a valvulas.

Me gustaria que fuese de hierro para que aguante los golpes y los pisotones, pero no tenog ni idea de que metodo utilizar, si soldarlo todo o utlizar el metodo que describe Fogonazo.

Decidme vuestras opiniones, per favor.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2008)

Mismo metodo, distintas dimensiones.

Alternativa:
Consigue un taller de plegado de chapa y le encargas una caja metalica de las dimensiones que necesitas.

Para un pedal (Que sera manejado "A las patadas") busca interruptores industriales que son extremadamente robustos


----------



## Selkir (Abr 23, 2008)

Creo que utilizaré el metodo que describes, Fogonazo, ya que por aquí los talleres de chapa son bastante caros y están hasta arriba de trabajo.

El interruptor no es problema, he encontrado una tienda en internet que me los trae, son un poco caros pero muy buenos (creo que son los mismos que utilizan los de Pisotones).

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, en cuando tenga algo hecho lo pongo para que veais como queda (si queda feo no lo pongo jejej)


----------



## Æ× (Jul 1, 2008)

No se si aun esta abierto este foro, espero que si...
Quiero hacer una caja para un lcd y un teclado quiero que se vea muy profesional pues es para una alarma.. Quisiera hacerlo de plastico..
Como lo podría hacer..? o algun otro material que se vea muy bien con el lcd y el teclado....?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

En comercios de manualidades se vende un plástico de unos 2 mm de espesor termo-formable (Con el calor) se puede ablandar y llevar a una posición determinada y cuando se enfría queda con esa forma.

Te diseñas tu caja en papel, fondo y 4 laterales.
Con este papel cortas el plástico, usas el papel de modelo.
Marcas los futuros dobleces con un cúter (Trincheta) para permitir que se doble más fácil, calientas el plástico y lo llevas a la forma de caja deseada.
Luego haces la tapa con el frente impreso y los agujeros correspondientes, pegas las uniones de plástico y lista tu caja.

En este pos se comenta como y con que hacer la "Serigrafía" del frente.

Luego vendes tu proyecto a buen precio y con los dolares que cobras te vas de vacaciones.

Recuerda mandar postales


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yo use un metodo para hacer prototipos bastante rapido... primero compre carton grueso en cualquier papeleria y arme una caja del tamaño necesario de carton pegado, luego para darle firmeza le aplique con brocha una capa de poliester liquido... el poliester se seca en 10 minutos y la caja queda con acabado plastificado, si se hace con cuidado se ve bastante bien... 

Obvio no es un metodo para produccion por que la caja es algo fragil... si se cae de la manera adecuada se puede romper... pero es facil y rapida de hacer


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2008)

digo, que es mejor: 

armerse un gabinete metalico de xxx medidas y otri de mdf de las mismas xxx medidas...

digo cuales serian los pros y contras 

MDF Vs Metal.

1.- La madera se recalienta y dependiendo del circuito, puede llegar a quemarse. El metal no.

Siguan.


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 8, 2008)

estoi haciendo un mixer de 6 entradas medio grandecito qe funciona todo con 12v asiqe no creo qe recaliente, ya qe en ningun integrado qe uso necesita disipador ni calienta, en ninguna de las placas ai calentamiento de integrados o algo por el estilo, asiqe, no importa qe lo agaa todo de madera? o voi a tener qe usaar metal en alguna parte? porqe de madera esta qedando alucinante jaja,,


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 27, 2009)

si alguien esta pensando como hacer una dobladora de chapas
esto le puede servir
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verherr.php?n=30


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 29, 2009)

masterofpupets,  esa se la acaba de armar mi viejo, y la verdad si es de mucha utilidad y muy sencillo de fabricar y de bajo costo


por otro lado, he llegado a ocupar laminas de acrilico que uno con pegamento para pvc y es un material muy manejable

el mdf es un material que da buenos acabados, pero su utilidad y resistencia es deficiente, yo lo ocupo solo en caratulas, le da una gran vista


----------



## Tomasito (May 3, 2009)

Yo por suerte tengo un taller propio y suelo hacer de chapa de hierro los gabinetes, y los sueldo con MIG. La cosa es que necesitás plegadora, soldadora y eso para poder hacerlo, pero quedan realmente muy bien.
EDIT: También los suelo pintar con pintura en polvo (La que usan en "American Chopper" para las motos, muuy resistente). No es tan caro si es algo chico, aunque cosas más grandes se puede ir por las nubes el precio del pintado. A mi por suerte me suelen pintar gratis porque llevo muy seguido cosas a ese lugar a pintar.
Sino pinto con nitrosintético a soplete que queda muy bien también, aunque no es tan resistente.



Ahora tengo una duda, en el primer post del thread, Fogonazo dice que utilicemos una hoja "transfer". ¿Son las que se usan para hacer remeras? Porque en internet no encontré mucho sobre esas hojas para hacer serigrafía.
¿Queda solo una transferencia en el gabinete o queda la hoja? Porque quiero hacer algo de aspecto profecional como la serigrafía de verdad, pero de una manera más simple si puede ser 
Por favor si podés aclarame estos puntos que me quedó la duda 


El plástico para termoformado (que se puede dar forma con el calor), se llama "Alto Impacto" (Si no me equivoco es un tipo de PVC). Es muy bueno, se pueden lograr cosas muy profesionales con práctica, y no es caro.



Para otro método de frentes de gabinetes, les recomiendo este link: http://www.instructables.com/id/How_to_etch_aluminum_panel_labelsdesigns_with_a_r/
Es un método de "comer" el aluminio en ciertas partes (donde queremos "dibujar"), después se pinta, se lija encima, y queda lo de abajo solamente pintado, con un acabado muy profesional, y es facil de hacer.
Queda así:






Tal vez pruebe este último método, me ha gustado mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> .....Ahora tengo una duda, en el primer post del thread, Fogonazo dice que utilicemos una hoja "transfer". ¿Son las que se usan para hacer remeras?.....


Exacto



> .....El plástico para termoformado (que se puede dar forma con el calor), se llama "Alto Impacto" (Si no me equivoco es un tipo de PVC). Es muy bueno, se pueden lograr cosas muy profesionales con práctica, y no es caro.


Exacto II



> Para otro método de frentes de gabinetes, les recomiendo este link: How to etch aluminum panel labels/designs with a reusable acid mix
> Es un método de "comer" el aluminio en ciertas partes (donde queremos "dibujar"), después se pinta, se lija encima, y queda lo de abajo solamente pintado, con un acabado muy profesional, y es facil de hacer.......


Este método NO es diferente al que se comenta en el foro (Método de la "Planchita") sobre como confeccionar placas de impreso, solo que en este caso solo se busca la remoción de una capa superficial.
Nunca lo aplique a aluminio, pero si a latón para lograr un aspecto "Retro" en el frente de un equipo.


----------



## bouldres (Sep 1, 2009)

hola amigos ,me gustaria saber si existe un sofware que te ayude a diseñar las etiquetas de las perillas, de las entradas o salidas


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 29, 2009)

No sabia donde hacer esta consulta. cual es el tamaño estandar de los Rack o mas bien dicho el tamaño de la mayoria de gabinetes de amplificadores..es para ir a la plegadora y hacerme plegar el gabinete que me sale mucho mas barato


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2009)

Acá:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rack_unit
http://www.sizes.com/units/rack_unit.htm

Saludos!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 15, 2010)

El otro dia me arme una fuente regulada con un par de tensiones preseteadas digitales y como no tenia mucho a mano la meti adentro de un tapper jeje. Si recalienta le saco la tapa y listo.


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 8, 2010)

bueno tengo la suerte que mis viejos son joyeros así que cuando tenga tiempo hago un tutorial de como grabar al ácido, mejor presentación que esa no hay


----------



## palomo (Feb 8, 2010)

Espero que ese tutorial no tarde amigo alex, muchos estaremos ansiosos de darle un acabado diferente a nuestros equipos.

Saludos


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 9, 2010)

si queres te explico acá nomas, porque estoy re tapado en cosas. 
pasos a seguir:
1- compras ácido nítrico en cualquier ferretería, una placa de cobre, bronce, alpaca o lo que sea, y pintura asfáltica.
2-en un frasco de vidrio poner 3 cm de agua y luego 1 cm de ácido, atento a este paso porque nunca debe ser al revés, osea en 3 cm de agua poner 1 cm de acido (al acido nunca se le debe dar de beber y las medidas son un ejemplo pero la relación siempre tiene que ser 3(agua) a 1(ácido)).
3-pintar la chapa con pintura asfáltica y una vez pintada en su totalidad con un elemento con punta o algo similar dibujar sobre la chapa cosa de que al pasar el elemento     la pintura salga por los trazos y deje al descubierto el metal.
4- dejar secar la pintura (leer especificaciones del fabricante sobre el tiempo de secado)
5- en un bol de plástico vertir el ácido rebajado y sumergir la chapa y dejar actuar como 10 o 15 minutos. 
6-retirar la chapa y rapidamente sumergirla en agua limpia y secarla con un trapo.
7- con tiner y un cepillo o un trapo sacar a pintura.
supuesta mente ya tenes que tener el grabado al ácido, practicar hasta que puedas hacer grabados en tus gabinetes (otra deuda que tengo con la comunidad, es como hacer tus gabinetes).

muuuyyy importante: usar guantes de látex, barbijo de mayor calidad que se pueda, proteccion para la vista y todo lo que se pueda, el ácido nítrico no es joda, puro te come la piel como si fuera un chupetin y los gases que emana son re flashantes, te marean y te intoxican, no se si te matan pero no es muy lindo oler eso.
ya voy a subir fotos


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 12, 2010)

perdón, en el paso 2, lo que nunca se debe hacer es en 1 cm de ácido poner 3 de agua, no se si me explico


----------



## nuno08 (Ago 10, 2010)

hola amigos, tengo una pregunta; que programa de diseño de chasis existen o podria utilizar? gracias


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 21, 2010)

FrontDesigner. Hay verciones portables.


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola Nuno: medio tarde con mi respuesta. Yo utilizo el autocad 2008 para diseñar las medidas exactas de mis "cajas", y luego las llevo al chapista para que corte a medida. Y de paso, el Sketchup para ver cómo queda en 3D.

Saludos!


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 5, 2011)

miren yo ahora estoy haciendome una cajita para un lm386 con carton prensado y esquineros de 1.5 *1.5

esta quedando muy bonita luego subo unas fotos


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 9, 2011)

ya no se por donde empezar...... jajajja


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2011)

Tambien se puede en el momento que ya tengamos terminado nuestro proyecto, idear la manera de hacer una dobladora manual para usarse con calibres de lámina mas o menos 26 0 28 que es algo maleable y muy resistente. Asi se obvia tener que hacer un bastidor para despues forrarlo con tapas precortadas porque podrian doblarse varias y que queden juntas, solo se separaria la tapa.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 18, 2011)

Hablando de la presentación de los equipos..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/443703/ _Yo generalmente uso mdf, a mi me gusta


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 18, 2011)

el MDF es la "madera" más prolija. Los aglomerados tienen mucha viruta y son muy irregulares. Nada que ver con el MDF 
Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 21, 2011)

Pero hay que tene en cuenta que el MDF no es madera, es carton prensado y tiene la gran susectivilidad que al caerle agua accidentalmente este e hincha y pierde su forma, queda como un balon, lo mejor despues de haber hecho el cajon con MDF es agregarle una buena cantidad de laca o algun tipo de pintura a base de aceite para protejerlo en caso se humedad, saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 22, 2011)

Siempre que se lo vaya a pintar es conveniente darle una mano de imprimación especial para mdf, sino es una esponja y terminás gastando muchisima pintura ( ya sea esmalte o acrilico, porque no se si sabian que aparte de la Electronica también me gusta la aerografía )... si es para  un bafle de dj o algo donde la estetica no sea una prioridad conviene el aceite que es mas económico y no necesita ser tan prolijo


----------



## homebrew (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola muy buen post, además muy ilustrativo para quienes gustamos de fabricarnos nuestros propios equipos.
Yo primeramente realizo  las placas y reúno los materiales a usar transformadores disipadores displey Leds perillas y luego reciclo algún chasis al cual le preparo un nuevo frente.
Para el diseño del frente comienzo ubicando sobre el frente las piezas que en el iré montando, tales como llaves de encendido Leds medidores manijas y otros, en este punto los comienzo a mover de un lado para el otro tratando de encontrar la mejor o mas bonita ubicación para cada componente, cundo tengo decidido que tal medidor de agujas  o tal perilla va a ir ubicada en tal o cual lugar paso a realizar el dibujo con la PC.
Para el dibujo del frente utilizo el Front Panel Expres que es gratis luego imprimo una hoja con la ubicación de las perforaciones a realizar y por ultimo para el decorado uso serigrafía  en el frente del equipo.
Acá les dejo una foto de un Enlace o Link  STL de estudio a Planta transmisora de una radio, el frente esta echo con serigrafía sobre material plástico adhesivo tal cual los que se pegan en los vidrios o parasoles de los autos.
Al momento de la foto el equipo tenía 5 años funcionando las 24 hs y miren el frente que tal esta para ser un simple adhesivo.
Un método barato y rápido con un toque bastante elegante .


----------



## Norberto (Feb 26, 2011)

alguien sabe cual es el papel tranfer del que se habla en los post anteriores?? algun dato, marca o donde comprarlo??, si pueden publiquen fotos de como se usa y como queda, gracias.


Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com http://electronicanacional.webs.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2011)

Norberto dijo:


> alguien sabe cual es el papel tranfer del que se habla en los post anteriores?? algun dato, marca o donde comprarlo??, si pueden publiquen fotos de como se usa y como queda, gracias.



Una amarca es Avery®
La que estaba empleando últimamente la fui recortando y ya no se le ve la marca, es de origen alemán y dice (La hoja): "A Detacher" y en otro lado: "Abloesen", pero creo que ninguna de esas es la marca.
Se consiguen en librerías para profesionales.

No se si será lo mismo, pero en Mercado Libre aparecen estos items:

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/hoja-autoadhesiva-transparente-A4-para


----------



## Norberto (Feb 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, buscare


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2011)

Una alternativa al papel autoadhesivo con el que se haría el frente del equipo es hacer una impresión del frente con impresora "Chorro de Tinta" y plastificarla en caliente, una vez echo esto se corta a la medida del frente y adhiere a este con algún adhesivo de contacto.

Debe ser impresión "A chorro de tinta" porque si fuera láser o fotocopia, al ser plastificado en caliente, se corre el riesgo de que se corra la impresión o se deforme.

Queda una frente a color, con acabado brillante, físicamente "Estable" y protegido del manoseo por la capa plástica del propio plastificado.


----------



## Rh0mb (May 11, 2011)

Yo uso acrílico cortado en láser para fabricar las carcasas para los circuitos. Existe un servicio ponoko.com en donde hacen los cortes y te los mandan por correo pero el envio es bastante caro (excepto para los miembros de españa, hay un hub en Alemania y otro en Italia). Afortunadamente, con la abaratación de las máquinas láser ya existen muchos talleres donde se consigue este servicio. Algunos ejemplos de cajas para circuitos que he hecho.

Saludos


----------



## luchoelectronica (Ago 8, 2011)

Rh0mb Realmente muy buenos tus trabajos!!

yo me estoy armando unas lamparas RGB con leds.. y es todo un tema el gabinete, tenia pensado comprarme uno de esos tipicos gabinetes de plastico negro(por lo menos aca en ARG son comunes ) pero leyendote este thread te dan ganas de armarte el propio... de igual manera creo que es mas economico comprar uno de esos gabinetes frios y feos que comprar las laminas de metal o otro material... 

aguante Foros de Electronica !


----------



## phavlo (Ago 23, 2011)

otra buena y rápida opción para meter algún proyecto dentro de un gabinete son las cajas de paso de instalaciones eléctricas, hay de varias medidas diferentes y es una solución rápida, ademas de que son de plástico y se perforan fácilmente.


----------



## Dave02 (Ene 22, 2012)

Muy bueno todo, pero si quiero imprimirle en blanco a un gabinete negro como puedo hacer?


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 4, 2012)

Fogo dijo:
			
		

> La serigrafía del frente:
> Esto es fácil, con el mismo programa de diseño arman el frente con colores, funciones, textos, todo lo que se les ocurra.
> Se compran una hoja de “transfer”, la imprimen en inverso y la pasan al frente del equipo.
> O se compran una hoja de auto-adhesivo para imprimir (Ambas se pueden imprimir a color con chorro de tinta) esta última se le saca la película protectora, y se adhiere al frente.
> ...



*Muy interesante 
pero habrá otro método con plantillas y con pinturas  de tipo spray  no saben algo parecido*


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2012)

Dave02 dijo:


> Muy bueno todo, pero si quiero imprimirle en blanco a un gabinete negro como puedo hacer?



Yo en españa he encontrado unas letras autoadhesivas llamadas Decadry de la marca Apli por 2,5€, muy baratas a mi opinion para la cantidad de letras que tiene una hoja. Todavia no lo he probado pero tiene pinta de que ira perfecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Yo en españa he encontrado unas letras autoadhesivas llamadas Decadry de la marca Apli por 2,5€, muy baratas a mi opinion para la cantidad de letras que tiene una hoja. Todavia no lo he probado pero tiene pinta de que ira perfecto.



Esa sería la forma de hacer letras blancas sobre fondo negro.
Desconozco la calidad de las letras que menciona Limbo, pero siempre conviene dar una protección "Extra" contra el manoseo al operar el equipo con una capa de plástico  autoadhesivo translúcido o algunas capaz de barniz incoloro.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2012)

Perdon, me equivoque en mi anterior post. No son autoadhesivas, son transferencia por friccion con un lapiz por ejemplo, supongo que sera por el calor que generas con el lapiz.. 
Segun un amigo tiene cosas con muchos años que les puso eso y todavia aguantan.
No lo he probado aun, pero ya comentare cuando lo haga.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 8, 2012)

Buenas,

Pues eso ¿que tipo de metal se utiliza?¿El aluminio es un buen metal para apantallar un equipo?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Pues eso ¿que tipo de metal se utiliza?


Yo uso chapa de acero Nº18 o 20 (1.25 o 0.90mm), pero la 20 es un poco más facil de trabajar. Esta chapa es muy resistente y económica, y se trabaja con herramientas convencionales, pero para cortarla y plegarla te conviene ir a un taller especializado donde normalmente te cobran el trabajo por kilo de chapa procesada.
Las ultimas cajas que he hecho (4 en total mas dos soportes para una de ellas, luego voy a subir los proyectos) me han salido algo de $90 (U$S 22), y son cajas razonablemente grandes. Por supuesto que el precio puede variar, pero es para que te hagás una idea aproximada. Luego de esto tenés que sumarle la pintura (en aerosol en mi caso), el frente del equipo (aluminio de 3mm...aunque sale mas caro que cada caja ), los pies de goma, tornillos y toda la bola necesaria para que se transforme en un gabinete.



Limbo dijo:


> ¿El aluminio es un buen metal para apantallar un equipo?


Nop, no es bueno para apantallar, pero es muy fácil de trabajar (aunque costoso) y si el equipo no necesita "blindaje" podés usarlo sin problemas. Ahora bien, si el equipo es sensible (tal como un preamplificador de audio o un amplificador con mucha ganancia) entonces te conviene usar acero o acero galvanizado... y este ultimo es mejor por que blinda en forma magnética y eléctrica de manera superior al acero "normal", pero es mas caro, no se trabaja ni se pinta tan fácilmente, y por mucho que blinde no puede mejorar un mal diseño... así que te lo recomiendo para usarlo como blindaje de secciones sensibles del circuito y nada mas.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola fogonazo. Una pregunta, ¿que recomiendas, Papel transfer o autoadhesivo?
Para no gastar la plata al dope


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 24, 2012)

*Se compran una hoja de “transfer”, la imprimen en inverso y la pasan al frente del equipo.
O se compran una hoja de auto-adhesivo para imprimir (Ambas se pueden imprimir a color con chorro de tinta) esta última se le saca la película protectora, y se adhiere al frente*

no encuentro ni uno ni otro


----------



## 18soundart (Feb 26, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> *Se compran una hoja de “transfer”, la imprimen en inverso y la pasan al frente del equipo.
> O se compran una hoja de auto-adhesivo para imprimir (Ambas se pueden imprimir a color con chorro de tinta) esta última se le saca la película protectora, y se adhiere al frente*
> 
> no encuentro ni uno ni otro



Estos 2 tipos de materiales en MEXICO consiguen en donde venden  materiales para serigrafia.
 desde ZAPOPAN


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 26, 2012)

18soundart dijo:


> Estos 2 tipos de materiales en MEXICO consiguen en donde venden  materiales para serigrafia.
> desde ZAPOPAN



Prodrías hacerme el favor de decirme cuanto salen alla?


----------



## 18soundart (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola amigo, HackElectronica.
tengo mas o menos 5 años sin laborar la serigrafia, el papel transefer nunca lo utilice y el autoaderible deve de costar entre 3 y 4 dolares pero este con una medida de .90 x 1 metro y seria cuestion de pedirles el minimo que te vendan ya que lo venden por rollo de .90 x los metros que quieras.
espero te sirva mi comentario.
 desde MEXICO.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 26, 2012)

Muchas gracias *18soundart* por la respuesta. Voy a averiguar cuanto sale por aca.


----------



## pacotachuela (Abr 10, 2012)

Yo con una puerta de heladera llegue a esto, el doblar me fue facil con prensas G, maderas y martillo, no quedo perfecto, pero es lo que pude hacer con las herramientas que tengo. Los perfiles conseguí de hierro, pero eran muy grandes y opte por no ponerselos.

Muy bueno el post


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:
			
		

> Armar chasis punto a punto es un trabajo engorroso,pero sarna con gusto no pica,era algo que tenía ganas de construir.-


En verdad, te envidio la paciencia para armar ese ampli punto-a-punto. Yo ya hubiera tirado todo a la mie@#$%... 
Pero está quedando BUENISIMO!!!!!   

PD: Que es lo que has puesto debajo de los capacitores negros???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Que es lo que has puesto debajo de los capacitores negros???


 
Son unos precintos-sujetacables autoadhesivos . . .








http://www.discamp.com/accesorios-para-cables-09.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> En verdad, te envidio la paciencia para armar ese ampli punto-a-punto. Yo ya hubiera tirado todo a la mie@#$%...
> Pero está quedando BUENISIMO!!!!!
> 
> PD: Que es lo que has puesto debajo de los capacitores negros???



Es una pieza plástica autoadhesiva que posee un agujero por donde se pasa un precinto.
El precinto retiene el capacitor. 

*[Mode Cholulo On]*

*! Que paquetearía ¡* 

*[/Mode Cholulo Off]*


*Edit 1:*

Para el futuro EZ-Ampli múltiple chanel





*Edit 2:*

*Accesorios de montaje*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2013)

Que buenos están esos soportes para precintos!!!!
No los había visto nunca  ... y eso que siempre ando buscando cosillas útiles en las casas de electricidad...
Gracias por la info!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Que buenos están esos soportes para precintos!!!!
> No los había visto nunca  ... y eso que siempre ando buscando cosillas útiles en las casas de electricidad...
> Gracias por la info!!!!



*FogoSugerencia*

Podes hacer unos soportes DIY para cables "Respetables" (Casi decentes) con pedacitos de cablecanal autoadhesivo, cortas trozos de 1 - 1,5 Cm por estos pasas el cableado.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 2, 2014)

hola, conocen que tipo de plastico se usa para hacer gabinetes de termoformado ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 2, 2014)

hola ilcapo ..... creo que por estos lados le dicen alto impacto .... pero tengo  dudas encuanto al metodo que te referis ...


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 2, 2014)

hola locodelafonola, pero es PVC ? ABS ? etc ?  seria para termoformado por el metodo del vacio

aca les paso un video, seria ese plastico blanco:


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 2, 2014)

sip..... ilcapo .. si es para ese metodo ..... es ese ...... se le dice alto impacto ..es el plastico que tienen las heladeras por dentro...y se fabrican con el metodo del video.... juan


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 2, 2014)

bueno gracias, y conoces algun vendedor en argentina de laminas de alto impacto ?  tal vez se encuentre mas info si tiene alguna pagina web


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 2, 2014)

mira aca donde vivo yo ...... lo venden en las casa de plasticos tipo suministro industriales  y plasticos hogareños ...... pero asi como viene la lamina ..... se usa mucho en imprenta y publicidad ........ tambien lo tiene los que venden metacrilato o acrilico ... pregunta y vas aver .... que es mas comun de lo que pensas ....


----------



## juan bautista (Jul 20, 2018)

Hola a todos es un honor poder ingresar a su foro,me llamo juan bautista y soy estudiante de electronica industrial voy a entrar al 3er semestre,lo que pasa es lo siguiente he pasado parte de mis vacaciones (actualmente estoy de vacaciones)preparando un amplificador estereo  de potencia ampliable con 12 transistores por canal,ya tengo todo preparado las tarjetas,un preamplificador con entrada de microfono balanceado,protector de parlantes,red zobel y las fuentes(hice las tarjetas por separado)pero tengo algunas dudas respecto a su ensamblaje,acudo a ustedes para  que en su buena fe me ayudaran con el diagrama de esas conexiones de antemano todo mi agradecimiento con su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2020)

*Construcción de gabinetes personales con perfiles de aluminio*

*














*​Me encontré esta publicidad y creo que:
1) Podría motivar a algún fabricante local a fabricar (Redundancia) estos perfiles
2) Dar ideas como para hacer gabinetes DIY


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Podría motivar a algún fabricante local a fabricar (Redundancia) estos perfiles


Creo que la gente de www.disipadores.com tiene algo:
*Gabinetes*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Creo que la gente de www.disipadores.com tiene algo:
> *Gabinetes*


¡ Les robaron la idea !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2020)

*Programa* de diseño asistido por computadora para paneles de equipos.


  





​*¡ Enjoy it !  *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Construcción de gabinetes personales con perfiles de aluminio*
> 
> *
> 
> ...












						Perfil Esquinero P/ Zócalo Aluminio X 2,90 Mt Mueble Cocina - $ 4.662,02
					

Distribuidora SYGEl precio es por esquinero para zócalos de aluminio de 290 cm. Utilizado para terminaciones en esquinas de muebles bajo mesadasFabricado en aluminio con terminación anodizado.Puede utilizarse para curvas en ambos sentidos.Hacemos Factura "A" o a consumidor final.Retiro en...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2020)

Esto es mejor:


			INTERNATIONAL ALUEL
		

Y está ahí nomás, cerquita de ustedes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

Si si , lo había visto , es magnífico (y creo que costaban un 🥚) , solo que éste perfil serviría para los que le gusta hacer gabinetes de madera o de melamina . . .  estilo maletín.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> y creo que costaban un 🥚)


Hummmm...🥚🥚
Pero son de buena calidad. Yo les compré a ellos los disipadores del de 8 canales y me salieron muuuucho mas baratos (incluyendo envío) que lo que los vendían acá. Pero si, esos gabinete valen ambos eggs...


----------



## J2C (Sep 10, 2020)

Interesante para comprar varios metros de perfil y luego la chapa de aluminio en algún lugar mas cerca de donde vivo


----------



## malesi (Abr 24, 2021)

Para construir la caja a todos esos pedales que tenéis


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2021)

*Una idea muy interesante *


----------



## J2C (Jun 18, 2021)

.

Otras técnicas de preparación en indonesio y portugués:
















.


----------



## malesi (Sep 26, 2021)

Yo desde que existen las tapas ciegas de rack, pues las utilizo, ya que tienen muchas combinaciones posibles.
Un ejemplo que me estoy haciendo, 3tapas de 2 unidades y 2tapas de 3 unidades.
Esta es para rack ya que solo las utilizo así, pero se puedes cortar y dejarlas sin orejas, lo que quieras puedes hacer.




El frontal y la trasera los pongo al revés, así me cuadra la tornillería y consigo tener viseras para proteger los mandos,
y poder colocar la carátula y el frontal. los mandos soportaran el frontal sin pegar ni nada 

Sugerencia de presentación  



 El policarbonato o lo que sea, esto es el frontal de portaretratos 1.5 milímetros.



Se pueden hacer muchas combinaciones ya que hay tapas de 1, 2 ,3 ,4, 5, 6 unidades

1 unidad frontales y fondo 3 unidades


1 unidad frontal y 1 unidad fondo



Y así etc etc


----------



## malesi (Nov 28, 2021)

Hacerte una perilla, mando, knob. Una manera  
Te pillas una barra de latón de 20mm grueso o lo que te guste, y la haces rodajas como te guste  


Le haces un taladro para poder pulirla con el dremel, taladro o lo que tengáis a mano.



Así más o menos.



Le colocamos la cinta y dejamos lo que queremos comer con el ácido, yo uso 2 partes de agua y una de ácido nitrico,
primero se pone el agua y luego se pone el acido (dicen no hagas lo contrario, no des de beber al ácido)
También se puede con cloruro ferrico.
Si no sabes como usar el Nitrico mejor no lo uses no la vayas a preparar. Mucha ventilación, guantes, gafas, ropa etc, 
ya que no es un juego.
Y Foros de Electrónica y yo no nos hacemos responsables si la lías.



Así te ahorras el 90% de lima



Un poco más pulido.



Como puede quedar.



Y luego puedes rellenar el hueco con la pintura que quieras.



Ha quedado guarrillo, no se donde tengo la pasta de pulir y faltando el orificio de 6 mm y el pasador para sujetarle, que será con un taladro
de pie que aquí no tengo.
Si tengo ganas un día hacemos galvanoplastia, pero para eso tengo que dormir bien, osea que tardaré.


----------



## malesi (Dic 1, 2021)

Otra idea más, pero sin pulir todavía.


----------



## malesi (Dic 10, 2021)

Y encima me va gustando


----------



## malesi (Ene 3, 2022)

*Mejorar la presentación de nuestros equipos* - No se si esto lo es, pero pienso que puede ayudar
Un buen amigo me ha pedido que le busque cierta tuerca de jack, y no he sido capaz así que no me queda otra que clonar.
Esta es la tuerca de la historia.

*↓↓↓↓↓↓↓


Es de este jack
↓↓↓↓↓↓↓



Pues hacemos el molde como es pequeño, pues un tapón de botella
y pegamos la tuerca en el fondo, para que no se nos suba.
Y le aplicamos desmoldeante, yo he usado vaselina, barata y fácil de encontrar.




Aquí ya colada con silicona líquida para moldes, en cualquier tienda de manualidades ya la suelen tener
Es blanca pero la he teñido. (Las motitas es tabacazo  )



Y esta guarrería el molde fuera del tapón. 



Pero lo que nos interesa es lo de dentro, que tenga definición, ya que se vera.
vemos la rosca que ha salido bien, lo dudaba  



La colada lleva esto: Biresin U-1419 Poliuretano Alta Resistencia
Con tinte negro, ya que esta "goma" es color caca, y lo queremos negro logicamente.
Desmoldeamos el molde y ya la tenemos, No llega a ser dura pero tampoco es blanda.
Y ya está en lineas generales así es, ya se en 3D también se puede pero hay que hacer 
el dibujito, Ir donde tengan impresora etc.., y como que no, y esto es otra opción
total para hacer 4...  

El clon es el de la derecha.









*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2022)

A pedido del amigo @malesi pongo acá un link a la descripción de "Como colocar potenciómetros en agujeros creados para otros de mayor diámetro":





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

........ ........ Acá les dejo los garabatos con el cálculo de los divisores y el ajuste de los valores usando dos resistencias en paralelo. .........   Eso más que garabato es un jeroglífico en  papiro !!!!!




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## malesi (Ene 23, 2022)

Y ahora hacemos unas patitas de goma para la caja de los post anteriores.

Buscamos el modelo para copiar, y le hacemos una caja para sacar las copias.
Con silicona líquida para moldes, en cualquier tienda de manualidades ya la suelen tener.




Ya tenemos un original con la medida que nos gusta, entonces como suelen ser 4 patas, hacemos 4 en escayola que es barata.
Y colocamos las 4, fabricando una caja de donde saldrán las patas.
Con silicona de colada, resina de poliuretano etc...


Y preparamos los hierrazos para que sea estable y se pueda atornillar a la caja, me he pasado dos pueblos
con los hierros, pero era lo que tenía por aquí. 



El resultado pues parece bueno, se que las venden y que cuestan poco, pero estas son custom para mi😊
Además me aburría😆

Y ya esta os dejo la muestra. Material: POLIURETANO FLEXIBLE BIRESIN U 1404 Moldes Flexibles


----------



## malesi (May 4, 2022)

Otro  
*Hacer avellanado en chapa. Para librar una cabeza de tornillo*, 
donde no hay espacio para avellanar o para hacer unas patas para alguna cosa.

*Materiales:*
- Un tornillo de banco, plastilina y las bolas y tuercas que se necesiten, y ganas

- Yo uso el hueco de los tornillos están centrados y la estrella centra la bola.
- Colocamos un poco de plastilina, o lo que se os ocurra para que no se caiga la bola.
- La tuerca lo mismo
- Colocamos una hoja para que no se roce la cara buena que nos interesa.
- Con tuercas grandes se ve que no cabe, yo uso un imán y suplementos para centrar.
- Cerramos el tornillo para centrar la bola y la tuerca.
- Metemos la chapa y apretamos.
- Esto es aluminio, pero chapa lo mismo, más grosor más hay que apretar
- Y ya está


----------



## malesi (May 17, 2022)

Me olvidé una  
Usando el hueco con led de 3mm sale un difusor muy chulo.


----------



## malesi (May 26, 2022)

Cobreado electrolítico​*Hay un montón de videos en internet de mil maneras, yo estoy probando esta, acabo de empezar las pruebas con  tiempos y voltios diferentes, y cuando me guste ampliaré esto
pero os lo pongo por aquí para algo servirá, queda mejor con sulfato de cobre diluido pero no tenía.

En un recipiente colocamos vinagre y unas cucharaditas de bicarbonato
Buscamos material para los electrodos, tubo de cobre*



*Una fuente de alimentación, en este caso 3.7 voltios de un móvil viejorro*



*Colocamos un trozo de cobre en el + y otro en el - para conseguir material para cobrear. 



Hasta que se vuelva verde.



Quitamos el cobre del - y enganchamos el objeto a cobrear (En este caso un asa para un amplificador custom de boutique) 



Una hora 




Lo miramos a ver si nos gusta, esto de tiempo 1 hora*




*Y lo pulimos*


----------



## malesi (Jun 11, 2022)

Se habla de mejorar la presentación de los equipos, yo siempre intento perder las menos horas y dinero posibles con algo.
Pues todo esto que necesitaba era de tres proveedores diferentes, y no voy a pagar portes a los tres
pues no me apetece ya que lo que hago suele ser para mi, y no me corre prisa

Necesitaba:
 10 potenciómetros deslizantes de 20mm
Una caja de 1 unidad rack
2 Conectores XLR macho y hembra para montaje en PCB
1 jack estereo encapsulado
Una fuente de alimentación 15+15v
5 Conmutadores doble DPDT de enclavamiento
Conector de alimentación  de panel

Así que entre en una tienda segunda mano, y se me apareció lo que quería y por 25€, vamos una GANGA 
Y lo que saco de esto es:
- Conector XLR macho para montaje en PCB
- Conector XLR hembra para montaje en PCB
- 2 Jack estereo encapsulado 6.35mm 
- caja rack de una unidad.
- Transformador Toroidal 30VA.  230V 2x19V
- 10 Conmutadores doble DPDT de enclavamiento
- nterruptor iluminado
- 16 Potenciómetro deslizante stereo (doble) de 20mm de recorrido.
- Conector de alimentación  de panel para embutir, terminales faston 6.35mm (1/4"), con portafusibles 5x20mm.
- Una fuente completa 15+15v
- 18 leds 1.8 milímetros
- 7 potenciómetros + mando
  y montonera integrados "borrados" que esos me da igual, no estaban en el punto de mira...

Me fastidia pues el aparato funciona Así que desvisto a uno para vestir a otro, ya que me sale muy rentable.


----------

